

UI/UX designer is more important than programmer - PhilipDaineko
http://www.okendoken.com/2012/05/uiux-designer-is-more-important-than.html

======
tzaman
It's not who's more important.

\- You need a designer to design a product

\- You need a developer to make it work

\- You need a marketing person to sell it

Miss on any of those and you're missing an important part, so I'd say all
three are equally important.

